# whats better a shimano sedona or a sienna



## fishingchap

im lokking for a first yak rod and i read the other post about this but noone said which one is a better reel i no im gonna team it with a catana but i was thinking along the lines of a catana and a sedona could soneone give me a rough quote on these im prepared to spend $140 in july (mother thinks ive got too many theres only 6 but most are jarvis walker and they dont have enough rep to get in to a kayak)

pls help


----------



## pcsolutionman

the sedona is the better reel. heres a combo that might suit

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2986

Lee


----------



## crazyratwoman

doesnt matter if u have a handline on yr yak.... have line - will fish hehehe, i have a sedona and love it!


----------



## chrissy

I have a sedona 2500fb and is the best valued spin reel on the market in my opinion. What i love about it is that it is so tuff. I've dropped it overboard i dont know how many times and it is still performing exceptionally, and this is after over 3 years of hard use. I've caught a 7.5 kilo jew off the rocks with it, big tailor,kingies,snapper you name it its caught it. It has a really beffy drag and is very smooth.


----------



## Guest

Well

I'm a sienna fan, I caught all my big bass on mine last year and for 60 bucks they are a bargain, I especially like the 1000 size, great for small hardbody's and sp's.

Cheers


----------



## fishingchap

does everyone here think this is good value as then ill buy a couple of sx40s and some sps
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2985


----------



## Guest

Fishing chap

I think that is great value, I was looking at a Catana Rod at Bcf on Friday, I like the rod, short butt for casting all day, cork grips, very sweet value rod. They had them for 50 bucks with a bonus shimano slade reel which is a piece of crap.

I reckon that Sienna combo at MO is sweet, might get one myself. No need to talk about the reel, you know my feelings on them.

Have a think about it, 

Cheers


----------



## L3GACY

MacFish said:


> with a bonus shimano slade reel which is a piece of crap.


I'd hardly call them crap mate. Consider what you pay for them and then consider i've never had a fault with it and it comes out on my yak with me every single trip. I wouldn't want to take a kingy on with it but it's handled a huge variety of situations with ease. I've gotten excellent value for money out of it. A very economical reel for me when its caught countless kilos of squid for tea and my most expensive outfit only ever caught me a small bronzie before i got rid of it. Now my first reel, a Ryobi... That you can call crap . As long as a reel does its intended job i think its good. I'd rather count fish than bearings.

Fishingchap: Grab that $99 combo mate, i think its excellent value.


----------



## Guest

L3GACY said:


> I'd hardly call them crap mate. Consider what you pay for them and then consider i've never had a fault with it and it comes out on my yak with me every single trip. I wouldn't want to take a kingy on with it but it's handled a huge variety of situations with ease. I've gotten excellent value for money out of it. A very economical reel for me when its caught countless kilos of squid for tea and my most expensive outfit only ever caught me a small bronzie before i got rid of it. Now my first reel, a Ryobi... That you can call crap . As long as a reel does its intended job i think its good. I'd rather count fish than bearings.


Talk about touchy, for my style of fishing, the slade is crap. if it suits you fine, it just doesn't suit me, sorry if I upset you, but I don't rate them. 

Cheers


----------



## L3GACY

Touchy? I dont really think so, all i did was talk about my experience with the reel. Just didnt want you to bag a reel without people seeing they're still decent and work for me. I love how everyone thinks that if you contradict someone you're automatically offended or taking a stab back :roll:.


----------



## Fishing Man

the sedona is the better reel but siennas feel ok as well. 
I think for the money either would be ok but depends on what you want to catch with it.

I have a sedona which i dont use, My brother uses it when he comes down and Il tell you straight up the drag is ordinary. 
Fishing for Jacks is hard and he has had plenty of fish dust him up where I have been able to tighten the drag on my Daiwa and turn the fish straight away.

So yeah either will do, go the sedona if you can afford or better still save your $$ go a higher quality reel like a daiwa sol
but the lower end shimanos will handle most of the bread and butter species as long as they aint huge and its not snag infested.


----------



## gregmacc

Hi fishingchap ... I have a Sienna 2500 on a Catana 7ft 2-4kg. It's a great combo and I could recommend it with a minor reservation. The balance is perfect but the Siennas don't have the corrosion resistant bearings. Thats fine if it gets a good clean after every use and some regular maintenance. They are a well built reel and are a pleasure to use. Exceptional value for money.
I also have a Sedona 1500 matched to a Berkley Drop Shot 7ft 3kg. This combo is slightly butt heavy. I didn't want to spend triple the money on a reel that was light enough to exactly match the very light Drop Shot. I ended up with a reasonable compromise. In my opinion the Sedona doesn't feel substantially smoother or better built than the Sienna (they are both good solid reels), however the Sedona has C.R. bearings and would probably withstand more abuse like saltwater dunkings or less than optimal maintenance.
Feel free to P.M. me for more info.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## Flump

I got a Slade 1000 and Catana 1-3kg outfit two years ago. Both rod and reel have been really abused. The reel eventually seized on me about 6 months ago. Took it apart, cleaned it, squirted it with lanox and its good as new again. Catana rod is very light, has a great action and has taken some nice salmon to 55cms and just this weekend a nice Squire and Estuary Cod.

Am looking at getting a new combo and I think that a 2-4kg Catana coupled with a Sienna 2500 for $99 would be a great bit of kit as a starter for chucking SP's around, with the Sedona teamed with the Squidgy rod probably even better at $159. Team either outfit up with some some 3 or 4kg braid and it won't let you down


----------



## johnny

Do tacklepower fishing shops have a sale on these reels[as implied above]?


----------



## chrissy

My brother uses it when he comes down and Il tell you straight up the drag is ordinary

The drag on my 2500 is great, ive almost been able to lockup on 60cm kings with it on 12lb fireline xds, which i was surprised because it only has two drag washers, but is really smooth. But yes my sol craps all over it. Have heard the 4000 size can muster 21lbs of drag pressure.


----------



## chrissy

chrissy said:


> My brother uses it when he comes down and Il tell you straight up the drag is ordinary
> 
> The drag on my 2500 is great, ive almost been able to lockup on 60cm kings with it on 12lb fireline xds, which i was surprised because it only has two drag washers, but is really smooth. But yes my sol craps all over it. Have heard the 4000 sized sedona can muster 21lbs of drag pressure.


----------



## Fishing Man

theres no way a cheap and nasty sedona will muster up 10kg of drag, 
as i said my brother uses it....he fished completely locked drag with 8lb fireline and got smoked a couple of times,
line just pulls off. the sol on the otherhand is a lot better although i thought it was only rated to 6kg or something.


----------



## chrissy

What size sedona was ya brother usin? I've seen people jigging with sols :?


----------



## Fishing Man

he was using a sedona 2500
under most circumstances its fine. its landed plenty of good sized fish, big trevs, jacks, cod, etc . however when a big fish decides to get to its e it cant stop them, in our experience. I guess the thing is when you need to get control of a larger fish its hard in snaggy teritory with small drags.

Great reel for the $$ but dont expect to pull freight trains away from snags with them, A good test is put some 15/20lb braid on the reel tie it to a pole and walk back, i guarantee you wont be able to snap the line. Money back guarantee from me hehe.
i am pretty confident that you wont even snap 8lb fireline on it


----------



## koich

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=weekendspecials

that combo is even cheaper this weekend.


----------



## imnotoriginal

Mate, I've owned a shimano sedona for over four years now and I must say it's performed above my expectations in every facet. This reel has landed some good size fish and is still going strong. The only replacement I have needed in that time was a change of drag washer, hardly surprising considering I use this rod at least 80% of my fishing time on the water. I paid $98 for it, but have seen them as low as $79 on special. A fantastic reel for the price and remarkably tough.
Joel


----------



## grimo82

i have the sedona 2500 and 8000.

Both great reels (hence why i have two). the 2500 is perfect on my dropshot for flatties, bream bass, whiting and pulled in a 72cm tailer the other day that gave me what for a 6lb.

I have to 8000 matched to a shim backbone 8-10kg with 20lb braid and does all my heavy work - great on the kingys etc.

im after a 4000 as well, just waiting for the mto come up for $89 again.


----------

